# Lowrance Elite-5 DSI



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I've been keeping an eye out for a huge sonar upgrade for next season.Was planning on the spring when most of them have rebates,but BPS has the Elite-5 DSI color fishfinder/gps chartplotter on sale next week for $399.99

I was leaning toward the HB 597HD-DI combo but looks like lots of bad feedback on them so I'm leaning to lowrance.

Anyone with any comments about that unit?


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Dont know much about that unit but the lowrance DI units that i've viewed have a better/ clearer picture than the hb that i have.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well bought one this year and used it a little. I love mine. But if i was to do over id buy the elite 5 with out the dsi. Its great for structure for small lake fishing. But on the east end of erie not a lot of structure. Takes some getting use to but i think its a keeper. Any questions i can answer id be happy too

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Agree with viper. Depends where you fish the most. DSI is good for inland lakes with a lot of structure. I fish Erie and have the elite 5 gold. It is better suited for my tendencies. I like the elite's, pretty good unit for the price. No complaints yet.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Mine is less then six months old and I would trade for one the same age or newer with out dsi! It's not what you want on erie unless your fishing wrecks or contours. And on the east end there is not much of either im afraid.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I'll be using it for the shallows of Indian.Lots of stumps,dredge slots,and my current unit doesn't show much except for fish and black blocks for anything else.

That same unit is on sale thursday-the weekend at gander mountain. Same $399.99 price.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

I would stay way from dsi only units. Its not what its all cracked up to be. I would spend a little more and get a hb unit that has sonar and dsi.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Nothing at all wrong with the dsi units. And dont know what you even mean about DSI only.
My unit is the Elite 5 DSI and the difference is its not a sonar. Oh if you want the cute little fish icons so you don't have to learn how to use don't get it. I have hears so many complaints on that. But in water with structure hands down it beats a sonar. It will show a pic of the object like a tree and you can see the limbs and the fish inside of them. Some say like a photo and some times that's true, But not most the time. Depends on what your looking for. Fish don't show as the v's like in graphs but in more of a fish shape or a blotch according to size. So I can tell a large fish(walleye steelhead) or perch apart. I did see a small boat that is NW of Conny in 50 foot of water. Just a small boat but it showed shape and size real good. I only wish I had one in my bass and small lake fishing days.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

viper1 said:


> Nothing at all wrong with the dsi units. And dont know what you even mean about DSI only.
> My unit is the Elite 5 DSI and the difference is its not a sonar. Oh if you want the cute little fish icons so you don't have to learn how to use don't get it. I have hears so many complaints on that. But in water with structure hands down it beats a sonar. It will show a pic of the object like a tree and you can see the limbs and the fish inside of them. Some say like a photo and some times that's true, But not most the time. Depends on what your looking for. Fish don't show as the v's like in graphs but in more of a fish shape or a blotch according to size. So I can tell a large fish(walleye steelhead) or perch apart. I did see a small boat that is NW of Conny in 50 foot of water. Just a small boat but it showed shape and size real good. I only wish I had one in my bass and small lake fishing days.


Yes that is what I said dsi only. Only time dsi can help is if you have sonar as well. That isv why I am recommending a combo unit.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Legend killer said:


> Yes that is what I said dsi only. Only time dsi can help is if you have sonar as well. That isv why I am recommending a combo unit.


Guess thats why Im confused. Work with me here. What is it you think sonar can do that the DSi can't? Do you have one? Please explain!


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

viper1 said:


> Guess thats why Im confused. Work with me here. What is it you think sonar can do that the DSi can't? Do you have one? Please explain!


the regular sonar is way better at marking fish at speed. most of my fishing is the central basin, where the fish are suspended and on the move. the down scan is good for finding cover, and they will mark fish just not well at 30 mph.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

rockytop said:


> the regular sonar is way better at marking fish at speed. most of my fishing is the central basin, where the fish are suspended and on the move. the down scan is good for finding cover, and they will mark fish just not well at 30 mph.



Might be the installation and I say this because it does much better than my Eagle 502C did. And at a lot higher speeds. It does take some getting use to because the sonars are basically not much more than a flasher with an easy to use interface. And also a sonar is 2d compared the the 3 d of the DSi So I see fish in relatively sized proportions and can better tell what they are. and it does show any structure not just on bottom. Where a sonar wouldn't see fish. Its more a true radar then sonar. But Im sure the elite sonar is good too! My only problem with mine is to me i waste a lot of capability's on Erie. But its their when I need it and the two different transducers powers really help also. I fish the East end which is much deeper and find suspended fish quite easily. And still able to sort perch out of the bottom at high speed. Looking forward to a better season this year then last. As I am running both side by side and seeing fish I couldn't with the eagle. Some people like one i guess and some like the other so I guess we just need to agree to disagree.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Just picked up my new baby at BPS toledo. Guy in front of me picked 1 up as well.They didn't have any of that model on display because they were expecting that special batch to disappear quickly. Can't wait for spring!


----------

